# Nightfall in Middle-Earth



## Leveller (Dec 4, 2007)

_narrator (Sauron):_
The field is lost
Everything is lost
The black one has fallen from the sky and the towers in ruins lie
The enemy is within, everywhere
And with him the light, soon they will be here
Go now, my lord, while there is time
There are places below
_(Morgoth):_
And you know them too
I release thee, go
My servant you'll be for all time
_(Sauron):_
As you command
My king
_(Morgoth):_
I had a part in everything
Twice I destroyed the light and twice I failed
I left ruin behind me when I returned
But I also carried ruin with me
She, the mistress of her own lust

Any more metal fans here who've heard this great album? Tells the story in the Silmarillion from the theft of the jewels to the defeat in the battle of unnumbered tears. I love how they put their own thoughts into it and made up dialouges etc that still fit perfectly with the story! my favourite song is Time stand still, "Of the fall of Fingolfin and the ruin of Beleriand".


----------



## baragund (Dec 4, 2007)

Who put out this album? Was it just the one song that had to do with Middle-earth or was it the whole album?


----------



## Leveller (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh sorry I didn't write that  It's by Blind Guardian. The album is called Nightfall in Middle-Earth and every track is about events in the Silmarillion, though some tracks are just dialogues or sounds (Lammoth for example). They've made songs on their other albums about Middle earth, but this album is entirely about the Silmarillion.


----------



## Firawyn (Dec 4, 2007)

*gasp* Wow. That's freaking awsome. Where can I get that?


----------



## Leveller (Dec 5, 2007)

There's either www.amazon.com or www.piratebay.org

It's your choice


----------

